# [SOLVED] Internet stop working and its now saying limited access



## deonkitt (Jun 11, 2011)

all of a sudden my internet stop working and its now saying limited access ive tried all of thoose ipconfig things and none of them worked


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

Welcome deonkitt,

We will need some information from you. Please see this Sticky.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

Hi deonkitt,

We definitely need more info in order to help you out. If you have other computers connected to the network, can they access the internet fine? Try resetting the winsock on that computer and see if that helps alleviate your issues.

To reset the winsock, open up the command prompt and type in *"netsh winsock reset"* without the quotes. Then reboot the computer and see if you are able to get internet access on your computer.


----------



## deonkitt (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

yes i do have another computer and the internet is working fine on it..i tried netsh winsock rest diddnt work..ive tried every ting from ipconfig / all to netsh winsock reset...my computers had updates that where unsuccessful and they where ie 9 and windows service pack 1


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

Wired or wireless? Are you getting an IP address? If you could post the results of the ipconfig /all that will get us started.


----------



## deonkitt (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

wireless


----------



## deonkitt (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

ipconfig


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

Thanks for the info...Both network adapters didn't have any working IP.

What is the Operating System in question? You have 2 of them in your Profile - Vista and 7.

What type of Anti-Virus or Security Software installed? Norton, McAfee, Ese, etc.


----------



## TechnoGenius (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

*Hello and welcome.

Please answer the following questions so that I'll be able to help you out.

1- What is your Anti-Virus software?

2- Have you kept your operating system up-to-date by downloading the latest updates provided by Microsoft?

3- When did you exactly run into this problem?

4- Does anybody else, connected through the same router, have this issue?

5- Have you ever tried to connect through a cable instead?

I) Besides, I'd like to let you know that often, such problems could be solved by re-installing the Wireless Adapter driver.

II) If you've ran into this in the past few days, restoring your operating system to an earlier point, using the "System Restore," could be considered as a solution to your problem as well.

Please give these a try and let us know if they were helpful.
*


----------



## deonkitt (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

mcafee
system is up to date
nope just my computer
yes when i connect through a cable does the same thing and internet doesent work 
i tried system restore still the same 
and how do i update the adapter without internet working


----------



## deonkitt (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

can i return my computer to factory condition


----------



## TechnoGenius (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

*Thank you for answering the questions.

I'd like to suggest that you download the latest driver using another PC or LAPTOP at home, and move the files to your system to upgrade your driver.

This will most likely fix up this issue.

Please give this a try and let us know if it was helpful.
*


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

I'd highly recommend to uninstall Mcafee for now by using this Removal Tool. This might be the culprit bec. we've had a few cases like yours and removing McAfee or Security Software would resolve the issue.

Here's a McAfee case.

Replace it with MSE for protection.

Please let us know if this helps or not, you may certainly do this next.


> can i return my computer to factory condition


----------



## deonkitt (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

can i still return my computer back to factory settings


----------



## deonkitt (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

and witch driver i have a hp probooks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

Do you know the hassle if you were to choose to restore to factory setting? Reinstalling all the software, games?

What if removing McAfee works? I'd definitely give this a shot. If it didn't help then go for your next option.


----------



## TechnoGenius (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

*Please tell us what the exact model of your laptop is.

I'll provide you with the direct link which you can download the latest driver from.

Thank you for your patience.
*


----------



## deonkitt (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

hp probook 4510s
i removed mcfee thinggy


----------



## TechnoGenius (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

*Thanks for your response.

Please let me know the exact version of your Windows 7 as well.

I appreciate your patience.
*


----------



## deonkitt (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

where can i find that i know its vista


----------



## TechnoGenius (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

*Well, the pictures posted above indicate that you're using Windows 7.

To make sure, please open the "Start Menu" and type "winver"

You should be able to see the full details about your OS then.
*


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

Did you restart your computer after you have uninstalled McAfee? Have you tested your connection?

Next thing to do is remove the wireless encryption from your router, you will need to logon to your router settings.

===========================
Please run the following commands if above suggestion didn't work.
Click on Start=> All Programs => Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* press enter
Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* press enter
Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* press enter

Restart the computer after.

Run another ipconfig /all and post it. Just to let you know, the first ipconfig output was incomplete, make sure that type the entire *ipconfig /all*, there is a space after the word ipconfig then followed by the* /all*.
We couldn't see what type of adapter you are using, if it's *Atheros*, there has been some known issues.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

Mmmm. Wiping the computer is a radical and time consuming way to fix the issue, I'd use it as a last option after all others are exhausted. 

But yes, please run ipconfig /all and not just ipconfig, there was some important information left out. It might just be as simple as DHCP is not running.


----------



## deonkitt (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

windows 7 home premuim


----------



## deonkitt (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

ipconfig /all


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

Did you follow all the advice I gave you on *Post# 22*? Removing your network security and the Resets?


deonkitt said:


> ipconfig /all


Although, there are a couple of us assisting you it is very important that you read through and follow all the troubleshooting guides given to you.


----------



## deonkitt (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

yes i did


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

Can you be a little bit more specific? What were the latest possible fix that you have tried?


deonkitt said:


> yes i did


----------



## deonkitt (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

i tried post number 3 and 22 he said i need to update my driver and he would the link but never did


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

You'll have to locate the exact desc for your Broadcom driver in Device Manager, then download the driver here.
From Device Manager, Right click on the Broadcom Adapter=> Properties=> Driver Tab then Driver Details, for you to get the ethernet chipset info.


deonkitt said:


> i tried post number 3 and 22 he said i need to update my driver and he would the link but never did


----------



## deonkitt (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

broadcom 802.11b/g wlan


----------



## deonkitt (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

heres a pic


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

It's called Device Instance ID. Please see this guide.


----------



## deonkitt (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

ther is no driver ids there driver key,driver assembly version/description,driver node strong name,


----------



## deonkitt (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

here you go


----------



## deonkitt (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

there everything


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

HP ProBook 4510s Notebook PC -  Download drivers and software - HP Business Support Center

Select your operating system then download and install the driver for your network card. Also, when you removed McAfee did you use their removal tool or did you just go through add/remove programs?


----------



## deonkitt (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

i wen tthrough and removed it


----------



## deonkitt (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

ive downloaded it its still saying it


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

Just need to verify again, if you removed the encryption from your router. Did you apply the same setting to your computer then have you tried connecting without any encryption?
If you did, what was the procedure?


----------



## juanperez12 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

It's weird, but when this happens to me, I unplugged the router for a 30-45 seconds, then connect and try again. If the problem persists, try to delete your adapter (Go to Network and Sharing Center - Change adapter settings - and pres delete, and then yes (the device must be turned off). Reboot your PC and let it install the device again. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## deonkitt (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

no i diddnt change it.. i went to a friends house to try to connect to the internet and it did the same thing


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

We know that DHCP is enabled, can you please verify that 'Obtain DNS server address automatically' is enabled on the wireless setting?


----------



## deonkitt (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

its is under ipv4 and its enabled


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

Forgot to give you the link.


deonkitt said:


> how do i do that


----------



## deonkitt (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

yes its on obtain dns server automatically and the dhcp is enabled


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

Alright, since DHCP didn't help at, lets try the opposite, assigning Static IP on the wireless connection.

Find a working computer in your home network and do an ipconfig /all. You will need to make a note of the IP/DNS/Gateway Addresses. Change the last No. of the IP Address, for ex.192.168.1.10, change it to 192.168.1.20. If the IP Address is already assigned, you will get an error, just change it to the next IP.
Here's a guide on how to assign Static IP. This guide is for the LAN connection, make sure that you do this on a Wireless.

I was really hoping that you were following all the guidelines given to you. This is *Post# 47*. You might want to go back from the beginning of this Thread, do a review and see if have misses out anything.

If you think that you have done everything, this might be the Final round for you try a different Wi-Fi Adapter. Borrow one of needed and test it out. If it works, then you will need to buy one.


----------



## deonkitt (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

ok ill do go through and do it all or can i just reinstall windows


----------



## deonkitt (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

i forgot to say that it also says unknown the dependency service or group failed to start


----------



## deonkitt (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

ok i got it by doing this

lick the start button, search for cmd. Right click, run as Admin.
1) netsh winsock reset
2) netsh int ip reset
3) net localgroup administrators localservice /add
4) net localgroup administrators networkservice /add
5) exit
Then reboot.

did it for me.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Internet stop working and its now saying limited access*

Is this the second time that you did the TCP/IP and Winsock Resets and it worked this time?


----------

